# Table Saw Tenoning Jig



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2019)

I am contemplating purchasing a Tenoning Jig for my Delta Unisaw. I've read lots of reviews of different manufacturers, but can't seem to find a clear leader. Anyone have experience with one that works exceedingly well? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Dmcoffman (Dec 6, 2019)

I have this one. Works fine. For most tenons, I use my dado blades with the workpiece laid flat, I do however find this valuable for working pieces on angles other than 90-deg and pieces needing additional holding. Keep the machined surfaces well oil/waxed as it is cast iron.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2019)

I made one that works pretty slick. I can get you some pics of it when I get home from work if you are interested. It really wasn't that hard to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2019)

I made one but then bought one. They all seem to be about the same.... I use manufactured one. works great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2019)

I've got the same one Don has, works well for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2019)

Dmcoffman said:


> I have this one. Works fine. For most tenons, I use my dado blades with the workpiece laid flat, I do however find this valuable for working pieces on angles other than 90-deg and pieces needing additional holding. Keep the machined surfaces well oil/waxed as it is cast iron.
> 
> View attachment 174935


Who makes this one? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I made one that works pretty slick. I can get you some pics of it when I get home from work if you are interested. It really wasn't that hard to do.


Yes, please. Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I made one but then bought one. They all seem to be about the same.... I use manufactured one. works great


Brand? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Who makes this one? Thanks! Chuck



Chuck, Delta made mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Brand? Chuck


 Mine is Green  I think. I will look tomorrow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2019)

Heres the one I made Chuck, I think I got the plan from wood workers journal magazine. I like that the outfeed side of the work is backed up by the jig so you dont get blowout. The parts of the jig you cut through are replaceable. I used this jig to make a couple of mission style end tables that had a lot of mortice and tenon joinery.
It uses a cam action clamp to hold the work and it works well. Theres a lot of adjustment to it.


 Here you can see the replaceable backer and vehicle fence.


 Very simple construction, just 3/4" plywood that rides along the fence.


 Back side view, and this shows how much adjustability it has.


 It was a fun jig project to make and it works well. Most of the materials where scrap wood. Just purchased the few nuts, bolts, and t nut inserts for it
It's very stable, and accurate, works well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2019)

here is one on sale....

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Tenoning-Jig/T30491

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> here is one on sale....
> 
> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Tenoning-Jig/T30491


Any experience with this particular jig? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Any experience with this particular jig? Chuck


Nope, like Greg, I made my own, but I'm guessing it is a delta clone.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (Dec 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Who makes this one? Thanks! Chuck



I don't know ... its blue, no tag on it, bought it several years ago. I think I bought it from Rockler, but can't confirm, even the small leaflet with instructions has no mfg on it.

Looking at the Grizzly info above on sale by Nature Man ... they are identical.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 8, 2019)

I also have the Delta that looks like the one in Don's photo. Works well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

